# Last Trip to POC Jetties for the Year; 11/6/17



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Great ending to our bull red trips for this season. Had a blast with Glenn, his wife, and good buddy. Despite hanging my anchor and not being able to make a move, the fish kept us busy all day, with only one big slow down that allowed us to eat some lunch. They had a fun time landing reds from 40-46".

Time to step into some waders and see what we can find tomorrow for dinner with this group!

Y'all don't forget about our Winter Discount, which runs Dec. 1-Feb. 28, and knocks $100 of a trip for a party of 3. I have no doubt fishing will continue to be some of the best we have ever seen!


----------

